# Carbon Express arrow question



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Im trying to decide which arrows to get for next year. Right now Im deciding between the mayhems and piledrivers. I really like the idea of a heavy arrow, so right now the piledriver is in the lead. My question is if I choose the mayhems, could I use a 125 grain head to add some weight. I have no experience with anything but a 100 gr head. Is there any downfalls to a 125? I shoot a 60 lb bow with a 27 in draw length. Is 125 gonna fly well with my setup? Thinking of trying grim reapers (1 1/4) too if I choose the piledrivers. WIll that be a problem?


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Either shaft will work with the 125gr head. In fact your foc will be increased giving a bit more momentum. You will lose a bit of speed but that is not what takes down an animal.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I shoot the CE Terminator Lite's which are what the Piledrivers replaced. I too liked the idea of a "heavy" carbon arrow as well. I shoot 125gr Spitfire mechanical heads with mine.

Even with the "heavy" carbon arrow I still got much more level flight from the carbons than I did with my aluminums. Had to adjust my sights when I switched arrows due to the lack of drop I got out of the carbons.

I just bought a half dozen more Terminators, which are very hard to find now, and they had the FOC design. When I shoot them with my old, non FOC, Terminators I don't see a noticeable difference out to 30yds.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I'm in agreement regarding heavier arrows. While they are slightly slower (never enough to make a difference in most instances, IMO) they usually shoot quieter and carry more kinetic energy resulting in better penetration. While changing to a 125gr head will increase your FOC it may also change the spine on your shaft and you may need to go to a stiffer spine if you can't tune properly.


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Now I just need to know what shaft to get. I need to know soon, since Im putting it on my Christmas list for my wife. So what shaft for the Carbon Express Mayhems? I shoot 27 in. draw, 60 lb bow. Should I get the 250 or 350 with a 125 gr. head?


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

The chart has a 58-63lb dw and all the way to 29" for the 250, so that is what I would use. Your arrow being shorter will stiffen the shaft and the heavier head will be ideal. IMHO


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

NonTypical...you da man! Thanks for your help. Cant wait to lay down the Thunder next fall on em.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I shoot 125 grain heads with carbons and my arrows are only 26.5". As long as you get the spine right you'll be good. This has been the most accurate set-up from my compound too. My arrows are Beman ICS Hunter VI Brake 400s. I'm shooting 70 lbs though.


----------

